# Looking for some advice and direction



## heff4879 (Aug 24, 2014)

First off im 35 years old
5'11 275 ive been at this for about 10 years now and have only just gotten into gear but im learning reading and listening
Ok I'm looking to do my 3rd cycle up to this point I've kept it very very simple 
First cycle
sustonon 250 x 500 a week x 12 weeks
I exploded put on 40 lbs
kept almost 25 of it
Second cycle
Sustonon 250 x 500 a week ? 12
Oral winsrol 50 ed weeks 1-6
strength gains were astounding growth was good say 20 lbs
Oh zero sides, zero
So my question is were do I go from here I want suggestions on what, should be the next step up should I just, stick with the basics or should I step up with the big boys, and do dbol .ect...problem I have is my guy went Mia and now have no one to discuss this, with so I'm a Lil lost .....not sure if you can help with this but I'm looking for a reliable, source as well and some good, advice.....thanks for your time guys I'll be in here commenting and reading a lot in the near future


----------



## heff4879 (Aug 28, 2014)

No love people?


----------



## tl0311 (Aug 28, 2014)

Check the sponser section for reviews. I'll give you an easy layout with 1 oral
Weeks 1-4
50-75mgs dbol a day
175 mg prop EOD
600-700 mg test cup or ETH a week
4-12 600-700mgs test e or c a week. 
I'd use hcg as well. 
You could delve into one nandrolone I'd go with npp  at 400-500mgs week so you come off it if it fucks you up. Your going to need prami at around .25-.5 MG's ed if you go with npp.
I'd suggest aramisin at 12.5 MG's everyday week 2-12


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't understand why people cant take initiative and just order something... order, wait patiently till it gets to your door... or not....pinn the gear....and get bloodtests.  All this handholding is getting to be ridiculous.  Put on your big boy pants.  Put the sippy cup down.  Order international and risk it getting siezed like the rest of us.  Order something, pay, and wait.  That's it.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 29, 2014)

Not everyone is an expert and some didnt make it past 5th grade..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heff4879 (Aug 29, 2014)

Lol don't hate bro and I already did just that with my first two cycles just trying to learn a Lil from those who know more then me bub


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 29, 2014)

i would just research the different AAS man.  You are on your third cycle, go where the wind takes you. 

Add and oral and another oil. research doses, and hit it.. You dont need us to lay out 40 different cycles for you and you choose one...  

Choose your cycle and then ask what people think is always the best way to go.  

EQ, nandrolone, tren, dbol, tbol, winny, var, drol, mast.. its all good.. and you will makes gains just decide which you want to run.... You will love it.


----------



## heff4879 (Aug 29, 2014)

Word up thank bro


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 29, 2014)

heff4879 said:


> Word up thank bro



Honestly its the best way to learn about what your taking also...  If some one lays out a cycle for you, you wont have as much AAS knowledge as you would have if you researched it your self from several different sources.  


I have seen it a thousand times some one comes on here and says "my buddy who is a BB'er gave me this and told me to pin this much twice a week and now my dick doesn't work?" or something similar.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 3, 2014)

My first thought is whats your goal? Keep adding size? Cut down? I mean it already sounds like your a monster at 275 and 5'11". Having said that I have done best using what has worked for me in the past. If you respond well to the sust then stick with it. You could add some dianabol in the beginning of the cycle if your still looking for size. If you looking to lean out totally different story.

As harsh as Rays comments may seem there is a lot of merit to them. Experiment find out what works for you how yo respond. I always get a little irritated when someone posts their dosing schedule and then others follow it to a "T" without ever experimenting with each individual compound. It is so important to figure out how your body responds to these different compounds the AI's the HCG, all that shit its all a guess unless you have personally tried it and know how it affects you. That way when you run into an issue you can know how to correct it because you know whats messing with you because you have experienced it before.

Bottom line if sust works for you use that as the base test for all your future cycles, and add each compound individually and do a run with each along with the test before you start stacking 4 different things. PM me if you need some advise on a source. Good luck!


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 4, 2014)

heff4879 said:


> First off im 35 years old
> 5'11 275 ive been at this for about 10 years now and have only just gotten into gear but im learning reading and listening
> Ok I'm looking to do my 3rd cycle up to this point I've kept it very very simple
> First cycle
> ...


Ya,may want to try  some tren  ace  or  enathate,and maybe  some  mast  if  you want to gain  lean  not  bulk.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 4, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> My first thought is whats your goal? Keep adding size? Cut down? I mean it already sounds like your a monster at 275 and 5'11". Having said that I have done best using what has worked for me in the past. If you respond well to the sust then stick with it. You could add some dianabol in the beginning of the cycle if your still looking for size. If you looking to lean out totally different story.
> 
> As harsh as Rays comments may seem there is a lot of merit to them. Experiment find out what works for you how yo respond. I always get a little irritated when someone posts their dosing schedule and then others follow it to a "T" without ever experimenting with each individual compound. It is so important to figure out how your body responds to these different compounds the AI's the HCG, all that shit its all a guess unless you have personally tried it and know how it affects you. That way when you run into an issue you can know how to correct it because you know whats messing with you because you have experienced it before.
> 
> Bottom line if sust works for you use that as the base test for all your future cycles, and add each compound individually and do a run with each along with the test before you start stacking 4 different things. PM me if you need some advise on a source. Good luck!


Very good advise!


----------



## malk (Sep 8, 2014)

I would run the same cycle as last time if it was that good ime.
No need to change anything except maybe better nutrition around
Workouts etc,see how it compares to the last run,and then change
If the results were not so good.....you could run turinabol instead
Of winny maybe,,but why change something that's working really
Well.


----------

